# my pond!!!



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

gday, 

this is my pond, ive been working on it for about 2 weekends now and im almost finished here are some pics ill post other pics wen im done.. enjoy

cheers


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good. 

Just one question. What type of cement are you using? There are a few "aquarium" safe types. Concrete can mess with your water conditions specifically pH.

Here is a link that will give you some more info on it.
http://www.trmca.org/solutions/faq28.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I think regular concrete is porus as well, isn't it?
Looking good, though. Very interesting idea.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

looks cool, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ahh im using river sand, the cement is gp cement and the diemensions are, 

length:1500, width:800, depth:400,
ill post more pics as i go on

cheers


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Eddie Would GO said:


> ahh im using river sand, the cement is gp cement and the diemensions are,
> 
> length:1500, width:800, depth:400,
> ill post more pics as i go on
> ...


Is that in Metric:lol: ? You know you could've use a "Pond Liner" after you bricked it. I mean cementing over sand is not the best thing since it'll shift and will have weak spots. Also the pond liner won't have any pH issues.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

yerr lol well i had a pond liner but it was too small!!!!!!!!!! so i decide not to do it, but cheers for ur info got any ideas on how to strenghtin it?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

What are you gonna keep in it?


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

i will be putting my coment, 4 black moores and 2 golfball goldfish in there


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

This is about 125 Gallons right? First off, I'd lay another good coat of cement to fill in the gaps in the brick work (inside and out). Will there be fill dirt all alond the four sides to give structual strength? 

As for the bottom I'd lay down about 1" - 1.5" of cement 2 pairs of disposeable chopsticks (from a Chinese joint) stake them down, then marked (1" or 1.5" from the dirt) after you know they won't move with out you pulling it up. Pour the cement and after you have the correct depth pull the chopsticks out (wait too long then you'll get "cement-cicles" or in your case "cement-lollies"):mrgreen: . You'll have to "wet" the cement until it cures (sounds silly but that's what one has to do) since you're waiting for it to dry:roll: . 

I would paint the cement with some sort of "Pool Paint". To help with the pH (as in a barrier) and color to show case the bottom. Other wise look forward in the pH being off the scale for a good long time (if ever ). 

Or get enough pond liners and glue them together then just lay them down:mrgreen: .


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

you can still use the liner you have...

i say buy another liner and piece the two together with liner tape. It will resolve a lot of issues and you can save money by using the liner you already have.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hmm yer i think ill judt cement it thxs for the ideas, and yes ill be reandering the bricks on the outside and also will be painting it, 

cheers eddie


----------

